# Goodyear Cargo tyres



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had any reports (good or bad) about Goodyear Cargo G26 van tyres.

My local dealer has just bought one for me to have a look and it seems impressive.

Nice chunky tread, steel braced side walls etc.

And, as a bonus cheaper than Vanco, although NOT a Camping tyre, the dealer has had good reports from white van men.

Any comments???

Bill & Patsy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The 215/75R16 is £153.88 fitted (£142 multiple buy price if not fitted).

At that price it is more expensive than a Michelin Agilis Camping tyre (which is also a mud and snow rated tyre).

I got these details from the National Tyre website.

If these tyres you have been offered are substantially cheaper then I would buy them after checking the manufacturing date marked on them, they could be old tyres.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

acctutor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any reports (good or bad) about Goodyear Cargo G26 van tyres.
> 
> ...


Hi B&P,

I've been using Goodyear for the last 10 years, they were on the van from new. I replaced them with the Cargo G26 they are still on with plenty of meat left after about 47,000 miles.

I hope this helps

Don


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Gents,

Thanks for that - the dealer is offering 225/70/15's at £115 each - and I checked the tyre today and the date was late 2012.

Methinks I should break his arm off!!!

Off to the dealer tomorrow

Bill & Patsy


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

did 65000 miles on a set of 6 on my Iveco camper van only changed them because they were 7 years old

never had a problem with them (I did rotate them front to rear to balance out wear)


they are also on my sprinter 

& I can report that for a summer tyre they are fine in the snow too

when my 3 friends had to fit chains to get out of an aire this year in the alpes my rwd sprinter with Cargo's were fine


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Blackcircles.com are offering the same 225/70/R15 at £103.33 fitted.

Kenp


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I had them from new on my La Strada Pronto (PVC - Transit base). After 7 years, got the same tyres again as they were good in all situations and on all surfaces.

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Asda online are offering them G26 fitted locally for £99.62
http://www.asdatyres.co.uk/order/select-tyres-and-savings

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are all waiting to hear how you got on and what price you finally paid. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Tyres*

Cabby

I decided to go with my local dealer - as he has always offered very good service (for example he had just re-tracked my Audi A6 - and want it back for a free check in May) and at £115 that is, in my view value for money.

Tyres are ordered - but will not be delivered till May as the van is SORN'd and we do not need it till then.

Many, many thanks for all your advice and recommendations

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Pilgrim_828 (Mar 24, 2008)

I recently needed to replace all four Bridgestone 215/75 R16C 113/111R (LT) on my Autosleeper Duetto.

The 2.4 transit ( 58 ) had only covered 18,000 miles since new and the Bridgestones were original, side walls were good but all had varying level of cracks between the treads. I spent some time reading this forum and shopped around, locally, replacement Bridgestones came in at £135 to £150 fully fitted, as did most of the other premium makes. Only one company insisted on supplying campervan tyres at a really good price ( for them ! ). 

Eventually settled for Goodyear G26 215/75 R16C 113/111R from Tyre & Exhaust World of Weymouth who were offering 25% discount on Goodyear, so, fully fitted for £406.

Not too sure about the benefits of nitrogen inflation, but everyone seems to be doing it at the moment.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> We are all waiting to hear how you got on and what price you finally paid. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


Quite frightening when you see that Asda are in the frame. Puts a whole new meaning to "well shod".
Gerry


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Pilgrim_828 said:


> Not too sure about the benefits of nitrogen inflation, but everyone seems to be doing it at the moment.


Is that something to do with colonic irrigation? 8O :lol: 8O :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We don't have any colonies now to irrigate!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pilgrim

Thats an excellent price for 4 tyres fitted !!!!

I see your location is given as Dorset, I suspect its actually Weymouth. PM me, I'm in Preston Downs


----------

